# DIY stacking cage rack



## SarahMelisse (Feb 20, 2012)

I just built my own cage racks that hold 3 cages each -stacked vertically. I made them out of PVC pipe and metal angle to hold the dropping pans in one afternoon. Unfortunately I can't post a picture of them from my iPad onto the forum. 

If you're interested in seeing my tutorial on how to make your own stacking cage rack, look at my blog post and hopefully when I get my hands on a laptop I can upload pictures and create a page here with the information.

http://fmicrofarm.com/2012/02/diy-rabbit-cage-rack-tutorial.html


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good 

Do you have them in a shed ? Where I'm at I only need a roof and block most of the wind.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 20, 2012)

I have them in an 8'x8' shed we built. I can't have them just in a hutch or covered cages because we have so many stray dogs, cats, raccoons, foxes, and mountain lions around here.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a dog to protect mine, and electric fence wire.


----------



## ruthless (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks great!    I know much easier to clean than a wooden rack.   How does the stability and strength seem compared to a wooden or metal rack?   Thanks.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 21, 2012)

Of course a metal or wooden rack would be more stable... I could have certainly made this more stable by adding another PVC bar parallel to the metal angles towards the bottom. I can still do that, luckily, since it does have a little wobble in one direction. The racks are plenty stable holding four of six cages (I built two that are side by side) and I also anchored them to the wall of my shed. But I would have anchored a wooden or metal rack to the wall as well for mine and the rabbits safety.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 26, 2012)

I just added a page tonight with the same tutorial on building the rabbit cage rack here on my BYH profile/pages thing.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4602-cagerack


----------

